# Fox New Series Preview



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

If anyone interested: 6 minute previews of some of Fox new shows starting at 12:00 AM on Sunday August 11th

[sunday, august 11, 2013]

12:00 AM FOX *sleepy hollow*: preview (SLH-100)
[six-minute special presentation]

12:06 AM FOX *dads*: preview (DDS-100)
[six-minute special presentation]

12:12 AM FOX* brooklyn nine-nine*: preview (BRK-100)
[six-minute special presentation]

12:18 AM FOX *enlisted*: preview (ENL-100)
[six-minute special presentation]

12:24 AM FOX* almost human*: preview (HU-100)
[six-minute special presentation]


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Gottem If they are good, I keep the SP. nice way to preview the shows


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I scheduled Sleepy Hollow and added 30 minutes padding to get everything else. Then I started to wonder if these will just be the same promos I've already seen, but with commercials.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh, are they on the Internet?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

A while back, they were all available via the TiVo Premiere's discovery bar. It had previews of a lot of new tv shows on many if not all of the network channels. After my last post here, I checked and couldn't find any sign of them on my Premiere.
I'm sure they exist on the internet somewhere.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

The FOX fall previews

http://screenrant.com/fox-2013-fall-tv-preview-rake-brooklyn-nine-sleepy-hollow/


----------

